# Fat people on the train



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Why do they always sit next to me, sorry on me?

A woman today, squeezed past me standing her full weight on my foot twice without a hint of an apology then plopped herself down taking up loads of my seat forcing me to balance on the edge....

AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!

That's better

Apologies if this offends I'm generally not fattist, this woman was definately fattest :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Get fat yourself then you can fight back on level terms.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

saint said:


> Get fat yourself then you can fight back on level terms.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

stgeorgex997 said:


> Why do they always sit next to me, sorry on me?
> 
> A woman today, squeezed past me standing her full weight on my foot twice without a hint of an apology then plopped herself down taking up loads of my seat forcing me to balance on the edge....
> 
> ...


Maybe you attract big girls  :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Even worse on a plane. A handful of times if had some big fact fuck plant thier lardy arse in the seat next to mine, causing the seat divide to implant me against the window.

One funny story about such a fat fucker was flying back to Manchester from Heathrow a few months back, not only was this woman fucking huge with personal hygiene issues, but she proceeded to eat the entire contents of a Chocolate Eclair BAG which must have amounted to over 50 sweets during the short 40min flight.

Thought to myself that they could have had something to do with her weight problem


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> stgeorgex997 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do they always sit next to me, sorry on me?
> ...


Oh great cheer my up why don't you :roll:

I pulled a really nice girl on the train the other week, much to the wife's annoyance. She was a little forward in pushing her legs through mine and then following my legs when I moved them thinking she just wanted more space. :wink:

This kind of attention I can handle, but I'm a 6'1" rugger player and I get upset when a woman has bigger thighs than me :roll: it just shouldn't happen.


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

don't try getting a bus in leeds - my gf was living there for a short time a while ago and they have lots of these small buses with smaller seats. when you get on you are invariably faced with a bus full of fat bastards all sitting on one seat each, but leaving virtually no room to sit by them. you end up with one buttock on to the edge of the seat, hanging on to the seat in front (unless some podgie's back is oozing over the top trapping your fingers) while the lard arse next to you makes you horribly aware of their diseased wheezing and personal hygene problems - zero fun and the best reason in the world to buy a car... oh yes, and it isn't glandular - they are normaly stuffing themselves with chips/pasties/sweets/coke etc and getting crumbs on you :x


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

The girl I was sitting next to today, wouldn't drop crumbs, that would be too wasteful


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I remember commuting in and out of London on the train...and whenever a real fatty got on you could see everyone trying not to catch their eye and secretly praying 'dont sit next to me pleeeeeeeeease'


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Soon as we are talking about people on trains  ...I can't stand smelly men in the same old suit they wear year in year out! 
Get a new suit you smelly sods and keep your newspaper over your side of the seat over you NOT ME!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

perhaps they just dress in this old suit to travel back and fore to work, in order to stop women leching at them?

Or then again, perhaps not :lol:

do you think we could coin a phrase?
'anti-personal hygene'? :evil:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> perhaps they just dress in this old suit to travel back and fore to work, in order to stop women leching at them?
> 
> Or then again, perhaps not :lol:
> 
> ...


Anti Anti persperant


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Antwerpman said:


> I remember commuting in and out of London on the train...and whenever a real fatty got on you could see everyone trying not to catch their eye and secretly praying 'dont sit next to me pleeeeeeeeease'


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
This is so true Antwerpman!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The train seats are a joke themselves. They are very small and narrow.

Sometimes like this I wish I was a lot shorter. When I travel with public transport I always wish that I was not 6'2" but a 5' man so I have comfort in the joke seats that they provide us.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> When I travel with public transport I always wish that I was not 6'2" but a 5' man so I have comfort in the joke seats that they provide us.


5 Inch eh?  :wink:


----------



## Alexander-John (Aug 5, 2004)

.....b grateful guys.......

I had a 28 and a half stone client with a 67 inch waist! 

......he said he was healthy......but when I checked him out, I found his legs were rotting......but he couldn't see them


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

eeeeeewwwwww!
[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Alexander-John (Aug 5, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> eeeeeewwwwww!
> [smiley=sick2.gif]


......yeh.....be grateful u couldnt smell it dude!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

He couldn't see them...but he couldn't smell them either? 

Otherwise he was very healthy and fit. :lol:

How much was his blood pressure? Hmmm how the hell would you measure it? you would need to get a cuff from the Vet's. :lol:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

There was a dad at a rugby club I used to play for in my teens and he would always do the summer BBQ, one summer I smelt it and wandered over for some grub only to see that nothing was cooking EXCEPT HIS STOMACH!! that had flopped on to the edge of the grill and was sizzling nicely...he didn't even realise [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What the hell.    

I didn't know that fat bellies lose their nerve endings.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> had a 28 and a half stone client with a 67 inch waist!


Checking out your clients ? - what on earth do you do ?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Dr?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > had a 28 and a half stone client with a 67 inch waist!
> 
> 
> Checking out your clients ? - what on earth do you do ?


I think he's a personal fitness trainer.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Fat people on the train


Fat people, full stop!!

I did three fitness assessments last/this week for new clients. Age ranges: 17 to 56 years of age. Body fat percentages:

44% body fat, 17 year old school girl
44% body fat, 32 year old nurse
48% body fat, disabled lady with MS

Don't these people realise that they dig their own graves


----------



## Alexander-John (Aug 5, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> > Fat people on the train
> 
> 
> Fat people, full stop!!
> ...


.....nice m8!!!!.......so pretty much just fat with a head!!! :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> > Fat people on the train
> 
> 
> Fat people, full stop!!
> ...


And I thought my 22% fat is too high...I feel much better now. :wink:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

'Celebrity' fat club, Rik Waller had te same fat content as a pork scratchin :lol: :lol: , made me chuckle


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Please remember -

FIT PEOPLE CAN BE EQUALLY AS UNHEALTHY AS FAT PEOPLE

Being a fitness freak - excelling at sport - doing the gym thang - can be just as bad as being a lard ass.

Take those really fit guys doing the Tour De France etc - mega fit - but increased heart size etc leads to complications when they are older - they are more prone to drop dead due to their heart basically collapsing.
Me - swam loads - played squash - played rugby etc etc - two fecked knees - achilles tendons in shreds - tendons in shoulders gone 1 operation so far - etc etc.

Moral is to eat well (Healthy diet but not rabbit food), moderate exercise, moderate alco pops and NO smoking.

Ban gym morons (addicts) and Burger King/McDs adds


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

saint said:


> Please remember -
> 
> FIT PEOPLE CAN BE EQUALLY AS UNHEALTHY AS FAT PEOPLE
> 
> ...


I agree with some of that I've got a knackered knee from rugby too and the shortest hamstrings known to man. However, I would much rather sit next to a mesomorph than an endomorph on the train :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

stgeorgex997 said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Please remember -
> ...


Neither - I would rather sit in ma TT


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Traffic is probably light at Tatooine, just the odd wookie to watch out for


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > > Fat people on the train
> ...


You're in the _average_ categorie for your age group  
Well done [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Keep up the good work!!



saint said:


> Please remember -
> 
> FIT PEOPLE CAN BE EQUALLY AS UNHEALTHY AS FAT PEOPLE
> 
> ...


Everything in moderation, Saint 

My routine looks like this:
Walking (out of doors) on a daily basis, 3 gym sessions/week with 1/2 hour cardio workout and 1 1/2 hour resistance workout. Sauna afterwards.
Eating: little and often does it for me with loads of fresh stuff like fruit/veg. Loads of water to drink. Very occasionally a glass of wine when eating out and definitely no smoking!!!
This seems to agree with my system 

Ps: I know the exercises to sort your knees out 
Achilles tendons are a bit more tricky to sort like all tendons (very little blood supply to the tendons) but it is possible to improve both (that's shoulder as well)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LOL you wrote categorie in German. :wink:

AVERAGE? I thought it was normal for my age not average.

I went down to 19% which was great so hopefully I can achieve it again.

And yes moderation is important. If you abuse your body, either with lots of exercise or none at all, it will fail.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> If you abuse your body, either with lots of exercise or none at all, it will fail.


How do you know? 
Has your body ever failed you at a critical moment... :lol:


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

My body fails me at about 7am every damn morning!!! Cant get it to even move! :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

saint said:


> Please remember -
> 
> FIT PEOPLE CAN BE EQUALLY AS UNHEALTHY AS FAT PEOPLE
> 
> ...


Happened to a friend of mine.

At 42 he has a pacemaker as his resting heart rate was so low that it wasn't pumping enough blood around his body.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kelm1979 said:


> My body fails me at about 7am every damn morning!!! Cant get it to even move! :?


Is this because you have a particularly fat person lying on you?


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

> Is this because you have a particularly fat person lying on you?


Usually a particularly fat cat :lol:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

My local gyms Â£100 joining fee and Â£480 membership a year could cause a coronary far quicker than a bag of Tesco's finest donuts...and it's full of tossers who spend more time admiring themselves in the mirror than working out.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

sonicmonkey said:


> My local gyms Â£100 joining fee and Â£480 membership a year could cause a coronary far quicker than a bag of Tesco's finest donuts...and it's full of tossers who spend more time admiring themselves in the mirror than working out.


You don't necessarily watch in the mirror to see if you look nice but to see if you do the exercises correctly.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

vlastan said:


> sonicmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > My local gyms Â£100 joining fee and Â£480 membership a year could cause a coronary far quicker than a bag of Tesco's finest donuts...and it's full of tossers who spend more time admiring themselves in the mirror than working out.
> ...


Tossers nonetheless.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> LOL you wrote categorie in German. :wink:
> 
> AVERAGE? I thought it was normal for my age not average.
> 
> ...


Average means *normal* in fitness terms  
19% body fat would be _leaner than average _for you.



sonicmonkey said:


> My local gyms Â£100 joining fee and Â£480 membership a year could cause a coronary far quicker than a bag of Tesco's finest donuts...and it's full of tossers who spend more time admiring themselves in the mirror than working out.


Â£199 per year at my gym for old fogies like me 

Actually: Nick is correct. You need to check joint alignment in a mirror from time to time. That's why they are there


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am now a member of two gyms. The one in London is completely free to me. The other costs me Â£96 per year. So I am not complaining. :wink:


----------



## jockTT (Jul 15, 2003)

a fat woman sat on the train next to me the other day i think she was having trouble with her feet....she couldnt keep them out the fukin pizza shop!:lol: :lol:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

sonicmonkey said:


> My local gyms Â£100 joining fee and Â£480 membership and it's full of tossers who spend more time admiring themselves in the mirror than working out.


I am one of these 'tossers' who spend hundreds of pounds a year on gym membership but I consider it money well spent. 
I work out in the gym 3 times a week for an hour and half - weights and cv. I usually manage to get to a couple of classes too during the week. 
As a result, I have changed shape dramatically, am no longer flabby and have loads more energy. 
Have also made lots of new friends too. 

By the way, the mirrors are used to check body position and to 'view' any hunky men working out across the room. :wink: 
(and to check that hair and makeup still looks good! :roll: ).


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

sonicmonkey wrote: 


> My local gyms Â£100 joining fee and Â£480 membership and it's full of tossers who spend more time admiring themselves in the mirror than working out.


In that case, Yep, I'm a tosser too :? 
I go to the gym 3 times a week for a good sweat session and I feel loads better for it. I'm a qualified gym intructor and still check out the male totty whenever i'm there!!!! Christ, you have to get your membership money's worth from somewhere


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

kelm1979 said:


> I'm a qualified gym intructor and still check out the male totty whenever i'm there!!!! Christ, you have to get your membership money's worth from somewhere


Exactly! After all, watching the male of the species exercise and preen themselves is a very nice spectator sport! :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

paulatt said:


> kelm1979 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a qualified gym intructor and still check out the male totty whenever i'm there!!!! Christ, you have to get your membership money's worth from somewhere
> ...


Especially if they have 16 inches of biceps...like me.


----------



## MtnTT (Dec 1, 2004)

A friend of mine would often take onto a train with him a newspaper and some water. Whenever he found two empty seats he would sit down in one and on the other place the newspaper upon it.

Here's the clever bit. He would then pour a large amount of water onto the newspaper thus giving the impression of a wet seat/accident.

No more annoying people sitting next to you. If foxy chick or ANOther comes into view quickly remove damp newspaper.

I have not tried it yet myself so I can not guarentee this works!


----------



## booster (Sep 15, 2004)

:lol: i am one of those fat people on the train and i don t shower just so i can see peoples reactions and get the seat all to myself


----------



## booster (Sep 15, 2004)

:lol: not really can t remember the last time i was on a train :lol:


----------

